

Alternatives to SQL Databases - edw519
http://lwn.net/Articles/328487/

======
pierrefar
Memcached is not a database: it's a caching solution because it's not a
persistent store. So many articles make this mistake.

MemcachedDB is a memcached-compatible database backed by Berkley DB for
persistent storage.

------
vicaya
I'm surprised that neither HBase nor Hypertable are mentioned. Both HBase and
Hypertable have much larger community and deployment than many of the
mentioned alternatives.

~~~
rmaccloy
I would not pick either HBase or Hypertable as an option for most of the uses
people are switching to non-relational DBs/KV stores for (which I think is
driven more by simplicity than needing multi-TB scalability.) They're not
particularly accessible to just running make and getting started with either
(I have a very large hadoop cluster at arm's reach and I found them sort of
painful for other reasons...)

Based on that I'm kind of surprised they put Cassandra in there, though; I
would class that with Hypertable/HBase etc in one article and
CouchDB/memcachedb/tokyo cabinet in another.

~~~
vicaya
Hypertable running in single node/local mode requires zero configuration and
runs orders of magnitude faster than these alternatives when RAM to DB ratio
is small.

